# bootable virus scan?



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

is there anywere i can donwload a free bootable virus scan becouse i am wondering if my shutting down problems could be related to a virus that cannot be detected when windows is on so i want to try to scan for viruses before windows boots so i need a bootable antivirus but i dont want to buy one yet so a trial or a free program will do but i cant find any, could someone help


----------



## dobbelina (Apr 5, 2005)

Here's an free bootCd that contains several antiviruses:
http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i want one the donwload becouse my computer is going ot be fixed soon if i cant fix it


----------



## polak (Oct 12, 2003)

Avast 4.5 Home Edition has a boot time scan option for Windows NT/2000/XP/.net operating systems.

"System Integration
avast! antivirus features outstanding integration into your system. The scanning can be started directly from Windows Explorer, by clicking a folder or a file with your right mouse button and selecting the corresponding choice from the menu.

Another interesting feature is a special screen-saver that performs scanning for viruses during its run-time. avast! antivirus works together with your favorite screen-saver, so you don't have to change to anything you wouldn't like.

Another new option is the boot-time scan (Windows NT/2000/XP/.NET only). It is important in the case that a virus is suspected to be active on your computer. The boot-time scan is performed before the virus may get activated, so the virus cannot influence the scanning in any way."

http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_home.html


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

I am now using AVG Free as well as another virus scanner (Trend Micro). 
http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1

In spite of recommendations regarding running more than one anti virus program at the same time, I am running both programs simultaneously with no adverse effects.

AVG does a bootup scan on startup. It found an anomoly on the first scan and, after that, with the amount of security I am now throwing at anything coming in, it has not found anything since.

I highly recommend AVG as it has stopped some of the more recent malware before Trend Micro has detected the intrusion.

Mind you I am keeping Trend Micro as well because their firewall is good, they keep an eye on AVG, and their after sales service is faultless.

So, give AVG a go (mind you I have not tried avast as suggested by polak).


----------

